# Federgabel für Xizang



## devil-lime (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, eine Federgabel in mein 93er Xizang einzubauen. Sie soll eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme haben.
Problem, ganz klar, die Einbauhöhe. Momentan habe ich eine Surly 1x1 verbaut, 413mm Einbauhöhe, die Geo ist so eigentlich perfekt.
Ich hab mich im Netz etwas umgetan, das "kürzeste" was ich fand, waren 450mm. 47mmm mehr, das würde mir die GEO wahrscheinlich nicht verzeihen.Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee, bzw. eine Gabel, die er mir verkaufen möchte

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## lolsen (19. Dezember 2011)

Zunächst einmal: 450 - 47 = 403. Es sind also nur 37mm Unterschied. 

Also die älteren Federgabeln (Mag 21 und Judys) haben weniger als 450mm. Ich glaube da waren sogar welche unter 440mm dabei (mit 63mm Federweg). Die MAGs scheinen ja ohnehin die Standardfedergabeln für Retroaufbauten zu sein. 

Da ein Xizang ja eher gehobe Klasse ist: Eine SID Worldcup in silber würde sicher super reinpassen (ist allerdings auch sehr teuer). Die älteren SIDs lassen sich alle auf 63mm traveln und haben dann teilweise auch deutlich unter 440mm (siehe z.B. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=176197). Dazu sind die alten SIDs unglaublich leicht (12xx Gr.). Alternativ weine MAG21 Ti.

Bezüglich Geometrie: Ich habe aktuell eine Duke XC in meinem 94er Avalanche. Alles über 80mm Federweg (und damit über 440mm EBH) sieht optisch schon sehr grenzwertig aus.

An welchen Preisrahmen hast Du denn gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devil-lime (19. Dezember 2011)

lolsen schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal: 450 - 47 = 403. Es sind also nur 37mm Unterschied.


 

Uiuiu, zu wenig geschlafen, peinlich peinlich. 

Preislich ist es mir erstmal egal, ich möchte mein Xizang auf einen technisch, moderneren Stand bringen. Ich hatte auch erst über einen Verkauf nachgedacht.
Ich habe auch vor, mir eine Bremsscheibenaufnahme anschweißen zu lassen, für die Puiristen ein Graus, aber ich hoffe, das klappt. 
Es wird überhaupt am Xizang alles komplett neu.
Die Sid Worldcup ist ein guter Tip, da werde ich mal Ausschau halten.


----------



## lolsen (19. Dezember 2011)

Scheibenbremse an Xizang, das hatte ich wohl überlesen. Was versprichst Du dir davon? Evtl solltest Du vor Beginn des Umbaus darüber nachdenken den Xizang an einen Liebhaber abzugeben. Immerhin wird es einen 2012er Xizang Rahmen geben, der gemotriemäßig auf Federgabeln und Scheibenbremsen ausgelegt ist.

Technisch aktuell wirst Du so gut wie keine Federgabel finden die eine Einbauhöhe unter 440mm hat. Bei den alten SIDs habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen, dass diese zur Verwendung mit hohem Körpergewicht nicht geeignet sind. Insbesondere bei der Verwendung mit Scheibenbremsen kommt es wohl zu Stabilitätsproblemen (da müssen aber die erfahreneren etwas zu sagen). Das sollte man(n) berücksichtigen.


----------



## olli (19. Dezember 2011)

Schau mal, ob Du eine gut erhaltene, 63mm RS DUKE findest. Ich meine, daß es die mit 63mm gab oder man sie auf 63 mm traveln konnte. Die Gabel ist recht gut, ich hatte sie mit 80mm, ausreichend steif und recht straff.


----------



## devil-lime (19. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt, die Stabilität, ich bin so bei 85kg mit allem drum und dran.
Ich mag den Xizang sehr, daher tu ich mich schwer mit dem Verkauf.
ich hatte ihn schon auseinander gebaut, aber er ist eigentlich viel zu schade zu weggeben. Mal schauen, was sich noch ergibt, vielleicht doch ne Starrgabel mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme.
Und der 2012er Xizang kommt meines Wissens nur in 29er, das ist nicht so meine Welt. Obwohl so ein Cielo von Chris King, da könnte ich schon schwach werden, wenn der Preis nicht wäre


----------



## lolsen (19. Dezember 2011)

Die Federgabel finde ich persönlich nicht so schlimm. Aber dem Xizang schweißtechnisch Veränderungen zuzuführen ist schon hart. Ist das mit Titan überhaupt so problemlos möglich? (Achtung: Handwerksnoob).
Müsste dann die Scheibenbremsaufnahme auch aus Titan sein oder? Arbeitsaufwand?


----------



## devil-lime (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab das ganze mal bei Kocmo angefragt, mal schauen, was die sagen. Eignelich müßte das Problemlos gegen. 
Ich hab gerade gesehen, das es den 26 Xizang auf für Europa geben wird, wenn nur der gräßliche Knick im Unterrohr nicht wäre. 
Leider ist der On-One 456 Ti ausverkauft, sonst hätte ich das Xizang schon frei gegeben
Ich empfinde ja auch schon etwas Bedauern bei dem Vorhaben, vielleicht geht er doch noch.


----------



## olli (19. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man nicht hauptsächlich im Winter fahren will, ist die Kombination von großer AVID BB7 vorne und einer AVID SINGLE DIGIT hinten auch sehr schön zu fahren. Man hat die gleichen Bremsgriffe rechts und links und für hinten reicht die V-Brake, da man hinten ja ohnehin kaum bremst.

An meinem Cilo habe ich das so:


----------



## devil-lime (19. Dezember 2011)

olli schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht hauptsächlich im Winter fahren will, ist die Kombination von großer AVID BB7 vorne und einer AVID SINGLE DIGIT hinten auch sehr schön zu fahren. Man hat die gleichen Bremsgriffe rechts und links und für hinten reicht die V-Brake, da man hinten ja ohnehin kaum bremst.
> 
> An meinem Cilo habe ich das so:


 

Sehr schön

Das wäre auch noch eine Varianten, aber ich bin auf Hope fixiert. 
Ich würde das mit dem Schweissen auch nur von Fachleuten machen lassen und wenn es vernünftig auszieht, soviel Respekt vor dem Xizang hab ich schon. Wenn es gar nicht geht, dann wird weiter überlegt.


----------



## olli (19. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt auch Disk Adapter für hinten ...
Entweder nur an den Ausfallenden, oder (imho besser) mit Strebe zum linken Cantisockel (leider nicht schön - aber gut für den Werterhalt des GTs).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devil-lime (19. Dezember 2011)

so in etwa




Hatte ich mal an meinem GT LTS , aber da wurde auch ein Loch ins Ausfallende gebort.
Ich werde nochmal in mich gehen.


----------



## Rahbari (19. Dezember 2011)

Du könntest eine Judy SL 98 probieren. Die hat noch das klassische Judy-Gelb, hat aber schon Bremsscheibenaufnahmen und serienmäßig Stahlfedern (davor: Elastomere).


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi

Frag doch mal hier nach 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/451502/cat/all


----------



## Bullfighter (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
Frag mal Versus wegen der Scheibenbremsaufnahme am Rahmen, er hat sich auch eine anschweißen lassen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7803442&postcount=1953
Und wegen der Federgabel kann er dir bestimmt auch weiter helfen.


----------



## devil-lime (19. Dezember 2011)

Danke für den Tip, ich werd Versus mal schreiben


----------



## Rahbari (19. Dezember 2011)

Falls es ne Duke werden sollte: Ich kenne da jemanden, der eine (schwarze, XC) hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (19. Dezember 2011)

Bei 85kg würde ich keine alte SID fahren. Ist einer der Gründe warum ich mein XiZang grad verkauft habe.
Die SID ist butterweich, da kann das Einlenken schonmal zur Mutprobe werden.
Und das XiZang braucht bei wirklich schneller Fahrt, z.B. >40 km/h auf Rüttelpisten bergab, ein geübte harte Hand!
Wenn Du das drauf hast kannst Du ne Menge Spaß damit haben. Übrigens reichen Maguras völlig aus.


----------



## devil-lime (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde ja am liebsten eine Fox f80 einbauen, mal schauen, ob das passt.
Wegen der Bremsleistung allein war ich nicht unzufrieden, die Avid arch supreme waren schon klasse.
Ich hab einfach extreme Lust, alles komplett zu erneueren, nur irgendwie möchte ich mich ungern von Xizang trennen.
Und den 456 Ti gibt es nicht mehr so, wie du ihn fährts. Falls du den auch mal los werden möchtest, denke bitte an mich
Grüße
Karsten


----------



## cleiende (19. Dezember 2011)

Die Fox hat mein Sohn im 1998er Zaskar, die könnte gehen. Sieht im direkten Vergleich so aus:


----------



## cleiende (19. Dezember 2011)

devil-lime schrieb:


> Und den 456 Ti gibt es nicht mehr so, wie du ihn fährts. Falls du den auch mal los werden möchtest, denke bitte an mich



Ich habe drei Söhne. Der 456 Ti wird vererbt, nicht verkauft. Und sei es an spätere Enkel.
Gleiches gilt für mein Zaskar.


----------



## devil-lime (20. Dezember 2011)

Dann werd ich mal Ausschau nach einer F80 halten.
Mit der Scheibenbremsaufnahme ist wohl kein Problem, und wenn das so gut wie bei versus wird, na perfekt.




cleiende schrieb:


> Ich habe drei Söhne. Der 456 Ti wird vererbt, nicht verkauft. Und sei es an spätere Enkel.
> Gleiches gilt für mein Zaskar.


 
Sehr gut!
So etwas habe ich auch mit dem Xizang vor, mein Sohnemann ist aber noch so klein, das ist nicht absehbar, was er mal macht. Wahrscheinlich will er dann Fussball spielen oder Surfen, Das wäre ok, dann können wir zusammen zum Gardasee fahren 

Der neue 456 TI soll im Sommer kommen, mal schauen, ich hoffe, er hat nicht diesen komischen Knick im Unterrohr, scheint ja groß im Mode zu sein.


----------



## oldman (21. Dezember 2011)

habe 2 Xizangs besessen und gefahren. In beiden Fällen letztlich die oben von olli vorgeschlagene Variante gewählt: vorne Scheibe, hinten Felge.
Zum einen hinten eine FRM V-Brake (seeeehr gute Bremse), danach ne Weile HS33 mit Race Bike Hebeln.
Als Gabel hatte ich SIDs drin, war aber ne Wackelnudel, danach Magura Asgard, die baute schön tief und war/ist seitensteif.
Wenn Du auf Optik achtest, dann bastel hinten eine Avid Ultimate dran, vorne eine BB7 (die roten Knöpfe kann man in schwarzer Textilfarbe "einkochen"...) und als Hebel Avid Ultimate.
Man kann natürlich beinahe alles mit Felgenbremsen fahren, aber Scheibe ist letztlich doch erheblich angenehmer.
my2cents


----------



## salzbrezel (22. Dezember 2011)

Auszug aus dem Mountainbike Test-Special 2006.

Name, Federweg, Einbauhöhe
Super Fatty Ultra 80 DLR, 82mm, 483mm
Lefty Carbon Terralogic, 98mm, 470mm
Fox F80 X, 82mm, 451mm
Fox F100 RLT, 100mm, 471mm
Manitou R7 Super, 107mm, 480mm
Manitou R7 Platimnum, 86mm, 460mm
Marzocchi Marathon Race, 85mm, 460mm
Marzocchi MX Pro Race, 84mm, 470mm
Rock Shox Reba, 102mm, 475mm
Rock Shox Reba, 86mm, 462mm
Rock Shox Recon, 105mm, 493mm


----------



## devil-lime (22. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Übersicht. ich hab mir eine F80 besorgt, ich denke, das wird passen. Ich hab mal meine Starrgabel mit Spacern auf 450mm aufgestockt, rein optisch sah das ok aus und von ersten Probesitzen hab ich auch kein chopper Gefühl.
Aber das mit der Scheibenbremse werde ich lassen, da kommen wieder Maguras(Tomac) ran.
Ich werde doch ein Dritt-Rad aufbauen, ein on-one inbred oder 456, da kann ich mich dann austoben mit neuem Zeugs, da passt das dann auch problemlos von der Geometrie.Und warten auf den neuen TI von On One. Und das Xizang bleibt für Gut


----------



## Ketterechts (23. Dezember 2011)

Ist glaube ich eine gute Wahl .

An meinem 93er Zaskar fahr ich ne Gustav M vorne und hinten ne Race Line D - meiner Meinung nach eine perfekte Kombi , wenn man ne Scheibe ans alte MTB bringen will und rein optisch passen die Teile auch gut zueinander .


----------



## versus (24. Dezember 2011)

devil-lime schrieb:


> Danke für die Übersicht. ich hab mir eine F80 besorgt, ich denke, das wird passen. Ich hab mal meine Starrgabel mit Spacern auf 450mm aufgestockt, rein optisch sah das ok aus und von ersten Probesitzen hab ich auch kein chopper Gefühl.
> Aber das mit der Scheibenbremse werde ich lassen, da kommen wieder Maguras(Tomac) ran.
> Ich werde doch ein Dritt-Rad aufbauen, ein on-one inbred oder 456, da kann ich mich dann austoben mit neuem Zeugs, da passt das dann auch problemlos von der Geometrie.Und warten auf den neuen TI von On One. Und das Xizang bleibt für Gut



ich denke das ist sicher die beste lösung. bei meinem lightning hat das ganz hervorragend geklappt mit der scheibe und auch die fox ist perfekt für den rahmen, aber das xizang ist doch noch etwas anderes und ich würde an meinem auch nicht rumschweissen wollen. zumal das mitnder polierten oberfläche sicher auch nicht so gut aussehen würde, wie mit der matten des lightnjng. 





P1090824 - Kopie von ver.sus auf Flickr

allerdings fahre ich das xizang auch kaum mehr und das lightning mit disc regelmässig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devil-lime (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich vermute, das wird mit meinem Xizang auch passieren, das Inbred werde ich dann wohl öfter bewegen. Aber bei Sonne und Sonntags kommt es raus
Ich bin heut mal in die "neue" Welt des MTB abgetaucht, bei Zweirad Stadler, ich weis ich weis, aber für den ersten Überblick.Da muss ich ganzschön was nachholen, hab mich da 10 Jahre nicht wirklich drum gekümmert.
Frohes Fest alle samt.


----------

